# [SOLVED] steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...



## btf18

steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...

I just installed civ V and this is the steam message that comes up when i try and play..anyone know anything about steam?

Im gonna return this game as broken soon.

Thanks


----------



## btf18

*steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...*

Hey

I just instaled civilization V and am at the end of my teather. Downloaded a 4 gb patch..now this message steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...

Anyone know..

Thanks ^^


----------



## Elvenleader3

*Re: steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...*

Many people have had that problem with Steam. I had it, and some friends of mine too. Seems to be a problem with Steam, hopefully it is fixed soon.


----------



## btf18

*Re: steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...*

Thanks man, I just uninstalled everything and installed again. It opens up my steam account and say in my games library, Civilization 5, and it gives u a choice to click INSTALL, and its a 4gb download, so it's not installing ANYTHING from the disc and its all from online.

Im not doing that download again as i did it only to get "this game is currently unavailable please try again later"

My sister just picked up another civ 5 from a shop..is there any Civ 5 that actually installs something off the disc other than steam, like, maybe some of the game? thanks


----------



## btf18

*Re: steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...*

Or does anyone know if this downloading everything online and having NONE of the game on the actual disc you pay $100NZD for is common practice? Its not a new patch, its THE GAME. It says i have to install the game online 4gb or cant play it offline or online or anything


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...*

Hey mate,

Take a lot at this thread for more 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f219/steam-problems-holiday-sales-538418.html

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## btf18

*Re: steam error: this game is currently unavailable, please try at later time...*

Thanks, i got it going


----------



## essien.o

I had the same problem with black ops. game currently unavailable please try again later .
Its very easy to solve this. instead of using your shortcut on desktop 
do it from the steam games library also restart first
and hop i could play


----------



## Eleffant

This happened to me, so I closed Steam, but it wouldnt connect to the servers when I restarted it. Went to the steam directory and deleted clientregistry.blob then restarted Steam. It updated and then both problems were fixed.


----------

